# HD Signal with 3LNB 18X20"



## hartwa (Jun 27, 2010)

Hi...

I am hoping that someone can help.

I have have been taking a Bedroom reciever up to our cabin where I had an 18" round dish installed. We get HD channels when at home but not at the cabin with the 18" dish.

I went on EBay and purchased a 3 LNB 18X20" dish. The add said that it was capable of recieving HD signals.  I installed it and still only get the SD channels. I got good signal strength...90's on most. There was one sat and trans down at 60...

Shouldn't the HD channels just appear like they do at home? I appreciate any help anyone can offer...

Thanks..

Hartwa


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

I bet that's the old phase III dish and it doesn't get the "new HD" channels.
The old ones came off the 110 & 119 SATs, but the new ones [all] come off the 99 & 103 SATs.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Nope, the 3lnb phase 3 dish/lnb no longer gets any HD. You need a slimline dish with either a SL3 or SL5 lnb.


----------



## hartwa (Jun 27, 2010)

thanks guys... I am going to give that guy on Ebay some negative feedback.


----------



## BAHitman (Oct 24, 2007)

Try to work it out with him first... there's a slim chance he could have bad information instead of just simply trying to mislead you...


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

hartwa said:


> thanks guys... I am going to give that guy on Ebay some negative feedback.


He wasn't entirely wrong. The original HD signals using MPEG2 were on the 110 SAT plus the 119 as VOS stated, which that Dish supported. Before giving the negative feedback, perhaps he will give you a refund if you explain his info was out of date. You can refer him to dbstalk.

If he's smart he won't ask you to ship the dish back since its value is limited at best.


----------



## TITAN_53 (Jul 23, 2007)

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=139735

If you want to do a little bit of work you may be able to pull HD with that dish you have. Check this thread out. I've used the old 3 LNB dish with a SL-3 LNB to pull HD while camping. This isn't approved by Directv in any way and unless you are kind of handy you may not want to mess with it but it's an option. This setup will also be more likely to lose signal than the slimline dish during storms because of the smaller reflector.

If your setup will be a permanent installation then the slimline would probably be best.


----------



## hartwa (Jun 27, 2010)

Thanks for the help guys...

I am trying to work with him. He still contends that the dish will get HD channels. I will copy this link in the response.

I am looking at the dish below on EBay... Does this look right? If I recall...there where several Slimilines listed in my reciever set up... which one do I use?

http://cgi.ebay.com/DTV-DIRECT-TV-D...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3caf5854b7


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

That one will work but it is using the multiswitch technology. Most folks prefer the SWM technology. With the SWM LNB's, they look that same but have one line coming out of them. They support up to 8 tuners. DVRs=2 tuners, Non Dvr's = 1 tuner.
But they don't support older technology boxes.

SWM is need for Whole Home Dvr Service if you use DECA technology.

It would help to know what set top boxes you have or plan to use to make the right choice. I don't want to get you crazy with all the technology terms so if you let us know what you have or intentions are, you can get some proper guidance.


----------



## hartwa (Jun 27, 2010)

Thanks for helping ot...

I just plan to use the our bedroom reciever at my cabin when we go there.. the model number of my reciever is H24-100.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

hartwa said:


> Thanks for the help guys...
> 
> I am trying to work with him. He still contends that the dish will get HD channels. I will copy this link in the response.


Interested in hearing what he says because he is totally wrong. All the HD that was on 110 and 119 was shut down months ago and most of it shut down years ago.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

hartwa said:


> Thanks for helping ot...
> 
> I just plan to use the our bedroom reciever at my cabin when we go there.. the model number of my reciever is H24-100.


If I were you, I would get the same type as you have on your house, so you dont have to reconfigure the receiver every time you move it. If you currently have a BBC on the back of your H24, then order the Slimline with a SL3. If you dont have a BBC on the back of your H24, then you probably have a SWM dish at home, and you would want the SL3SWM LNB.

While it doesnt matter, it makes it easier when camping if you dont have to reconfigure the receiver every time for a different setup.


----------



## hartwa (Jun 27, 2010)

thanks... I will see which ones are available. In anycase it sounds like any slim line will work.


----------



## Tech_1438 (Jun 1, 2008)

Davenlr said:


> If I were you, I would get the same type as you have on your house, so you dont have to reconfigure the receiver every time you move it. If you currently have a BBC on the back of your H24, then order the .


+1


----------



## hartwa (Jun 27, 2010)

Hi Guys...

I got the SL3 multiswith dish a few days ago and tried to install it up at the cabin today.

I got the 101 and 103 satillites pretty easily but did not get the 99 sats. I then tried to adjust those "other dials" that seem to be fine tune adjustments to bring 99 in... no dice.

In the end I only ended up with 101...I could not even get 103 back.

Is there a trick to setting these up. I went on the internet and could not find a procedure. Any help would be appreciated...

Sorry for all questions about this over the last few months...I am determined to watch football in HD this fall at the cabin.

Thanks..

Hartwa


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

On 101, while watching the meter, turn the az knob (the bottom one) until the signal is about 40. Spin the dial to zero the knob. Turn it the other way until the signal comes up past the peak and back down to 40, counting the number of turns. Divide the number of turns in half, and turn it back that far.

Do the same thing for the upper knob. 

Now you should be "zeroed in" on 101.

Switch to 99 or 103 (C)(CA) ... not one of the (S) sats.

Fine tune (very slowly), each knob to peak the HD signal.
Repeat again.

Check the other HD satellite. Should be the same. If not, make sure you have the tilt set correctly (actually, check this first


----------



## ben4715 (Jan 20, 2010)

Also, make sure that your mast is plum.


----------



## hartwa (Jun 27, 2010)

Thanks guys... will try after the rain.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

ben4715 said:


> Also, make sure that your mast is plum.


This.

Also, if 101 is coming in great but 99 and 103 are not it could be something as simple as the tilt is off a few degrees. A lot of people concentrate on elevation and azimuth but forget the tilt. Only bother with those fine tuning dithering *after* you get at least a decently solid signal by adjusting elevation, azimuth and tilt.

Also, make sure you have the correct dish type selected in guided setup. Sounds simple but the wrong dish type selected could be the root of the problem.


----------



## hartwa (Jun 27, 2010)

Thanks for all the help...the rain is going to let up soon and I will give it a shot...

I re-read these instructions and I want to make sure I got it straight...

1) Make sure mast is plumb.
2) set up on 101 as a normally would so with an old 18" round. Peak the signal and lock down the collar bolts.
3) Turn the lower dialed knob until the 101 signal drops to about 40. Then spin the dial to 0 it.
4) Turn is back the other way and count the number of turns it takes to get the signal to go from 40 to peak to back to 40. Go back half of these and set it. _{ Here do you mean turns with the ratchet or with the dial? }_

5) Do the same with the elevation.

6) Fine tune the tilt.

7) check signal on all sats fine tune ..not on the (S) sats.

Good?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Set the tilt first.

Then you have the rest correct. You count the turns on the dial (Im thinking there are 8 per revolution of the ratchet, maybe more, they are little white lines on the black dial).


----------



## hartwa (Jun 27, 2010)

OK thanks... here goes.


----------



## Manctech (Jul 5, 2010)

Possibly dumb question, but you do have a B Band Converter on the back of the receiver right? Without the B Band you will get the 101/103b but get 0's on the 99 and 103c (I might have those 103's mixed up).

If you are getting 90's on the 101/103 you should be getting similar on the 99.

Either way, the B Band is necessary with the H24.

here is a picture of a b band.


----------



## hartwa (Jun 27, 2010)

I don't have one of these. 

I am trying to install this (H24) at my cabin with a SL3 multiswitch dish. At home I have a SMW dish...are these converters maybe not needed with a SMW? That is why I do not have one at home??? I know the SMW at home has a device that plugs into the wall outlet.

I was not able to get the 99 sat today at all. So I need a B band converter??


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

hartwa said:


> I don't have one of these.
> 
> I am trying to install this (H24) at my cabin with a SL3 multiswitch dish. At home I have a SMW dish...are these converters maybe not needed with a SMW? That is why I do not have one at home??? I know the SMW at home has a device that plugs into the wall outlet.
> 
> I was not able to get the 99 sat today at all. So I need a B band converter??


SWM= No B Band converter
NON-SWM= Always needs B Band Converter EXCEPT for HR23.


----------



## hartwa (Jun 27, 2010)

Ok...I will get one. I should just be able to install and then reset the recievier


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

hartwa said:


> Ok...I will get one. I should just be able to install and then reset the recievier


Yea, just unplug the dvr, install the bbc, and power it back up.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

FWIW, BBCs are free if you call D*


----------



## TwoPhases (Jul 20, 2010)

Give that mofo ebay seller a negative feedback! Too many of them misleading buyers all the time!


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

TwoPhases said:


> Give that mofo ebay seller a negative feedback! Too many of them misleading buyers all the time!


A lot of people legitimately have no idea MPEG2 HD is shut off, and that receivers without RIDs can't be activated anymore, and that stuff is all over ebay. If you bother to mention it to them, they think you are trying to rip them off. If everyone who made that mistake got a negative feedback then nobody would list _anything_ in fear.

If only there was someplace people could go and learn about what they have to sell....


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

matt1124 said:


> If only there was someplace people could go and learn about what they have to sell....


Like, ah, HERE?


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Davenlr said:


> Like, ah, HERE?


Yeah. If people would do a little checking they would know "bought it at best buy and fulfilled my commitment, so this receiver is owned" doesn't fly. :nono2: "I am not giving out the receiver ID due to fraud that could happen with that information" :nono: And of course, the HD phase III dishes 

Sometimes I hate ebay.


----------



## SmittyLax6 (Dec 27, 2006)

OK, I have a few questions here. I have the same Phase III 18 x 20 dish that I have used for tailgaiting. This year I would like to try and use it for HD NFL Sunday Ticket games. Is there any chance at all that the HD NFL games will be able to be picked up by this dish? If not what dish do I need? It sounds like a 3LNB Slimline might work? If not do I need to get a 5 LNB dish to get the games in HD on Channels 703-720?

Please guys, help me out. We are only 3 weeks away from the start.

Thanks.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Smitty, you might take a look at this since you are just using it to tailgate:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=139735


----------



## SmittyLax6 (Dec 27, 2006)

Thanks. I did see that, but if it comes to it, I'll buy the proper dish. That's really the question. Are the Sunday ticket games on 703-720 on the satellites that the 18x20 dish picks up?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

SmittyLax6 said:


> Thanks. I did see that, but if it comes to it, I'll buy the proper dish. That's really the question. Are the Sunday ticket games on 703-720 on the satellites that the 18x20 dish picks up?
> 
> Thanks for your help.


SD? Yes.
HD? No. 
All HD is from 99 and 103 sats which the old Phase III dish cannot see. Plus it's too small for KA signals anyway in most cases.


----------



## SmittyLax6 (Dec 27, 2006)

bonscott87 said:


> SD? Yes.
> HD? No.
> All HD is from 99 and 103 sats which the old Phase III dish cannot see. Plus it's too small for KA signals anyway in most cases.


Thanks. OK, then what do I need?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

SmittyLax6 said:


> Thanks. OK, then what do I need?


For HD? You need a 3 LNB Slimline dish. Either SWiM or regular. Regular might be easier to deal with for tailgating. Also a solid mount (tripod for example) that holds a 2" outside diameter mast. Set it up in your driveway several times, until you get it down to a repeatable process. Don't wait for the first tailgate party to figure out how to do it.


----------



## SmittyLax6 (Dec 27, 2006)

carl6 said:


> For HD? You need a 3 LNB Slimline dish. Either SWiM or regular. Regular might be easier to deal with for tailgating. Also a solid mount (tripod for example) that holds a 2" outside diameter mast. Set it up in your driveway several times, until you get it down to a repeatable process. Don't wait for the first tailgate party to figure out how to do it.


Thank you so much. So I need a Slimline that sees the 99 and 103 sats.

Forgive my ignorance, but what is SWiM and what is "regular" and what are the differences? Thanks again guys. I'm going to try and find one on ebay or something.


----------



## hartwa (Jun 27, 2010)

I actually got a b-band converter in the box that came with the reciever. I should just be able to install and reset the reciever?


----------



## SmittyLax6 (Dec 27, 2006)

carl6 said:


> For HD? You need a 3 LNB Slimline dish. Either SWiM or regular. Regular might be easier to deal with for tailgating. Also a solid mount (tripod for example) that holds a 2" outside diameter mast. Set it up in your driveway several times, until you get it down to a repeatable process. Don't wait for the first tailgate party to figure out how to do it.


Went to our first game this weekend. Nailed the set up of the slimline in 15 minutes. Had HD and everything. Hopefully it is this easy once the reg season starts.


----------

